
Are COVID-19 posts being censored? - enchiridion
All of the coronavirus post are quickly moving off of the front page. Is this just down votes, or is there a site policy in play?
======
jimbob45
Seems like two out of every five posts is about Coronavirus - I'm guessing
there's some Coronavirus news fatigue playing a part. It would be very nice if
dang and co. would steal the reddit concept of a megathread for this.

------
krapp
Stories likely to be covered by mainstream news are off topic per the
guidelines, unless they present some new or interesting phenomenon (which this
doesn't,) so the mods may be downranking them as low quality.

------
ingeborgk
03022020: CDC hasn't revealed information to doctors that would help
coronavirus patients [https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/01/health/coronvirus-
patient...](https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/01/health/coronvirus-patient-
research-cdc/index.html)

------
electriclove
Overzealous mods?

~~~
enchiridion
Could be. Either way, I get the same feeling of paternalistic calming that's
coming from most mass media.

Not something I would expect here. Let the information flow.

Generally, the people here seem resourceful. More information leads to better
decisions.

~~~
electriclove
There is some excessive moderation taking place on reddit in regards to
coronavirus discussion. I've been using Twitter and bno's site to stay abreast
of things.

~~~
enchiridion
I don't know about the rest of reddit, but r/coronavirus seems pretty good.

~~~
electriclove
r/covid19, r/coronavirus, and r/china_flu are run by the same group and have
varying levels of moderation.

r/wuhan_flu is uncensored but has been quarantined.

